# Problema con unidad lectora de CDs (no lee)



## dariem_salas (May 3, 2005)

Hola:

Mi problema es el siguiente:
Tengo una lectora de 52 x LG, el asunto es que dejo de leer, la he limpiado correctamente con alcohol isopropilico (el lente) y le he sacado todo el polvo con  una brochita, pero aun no lee... me dicen que hay que calibrarla, yo pregunte y me dijeron que se movía un tornillito que estaba al lado del lente,,,,,, es ese el potenciómetro???? donde diablos esta el potenciómetro y cual es el tornillo que debo girar en sentido horario......... no se si será mucho pedir una foto donde muestre el tornillo al cual girar...

Gracias

Carlos


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2005)

Los tornillos que regulan la posicion de la lente son los que estan al costado de la misma. (por lo general se encuentran con una gota de esmalte en la posicion de calibracion de ensamblaje de la unidad).


----------



## ramacharakarlos (Dic 30, 2005)

mira

lo mejor es que la cambies, toda esta tecnología laser es super efímera, de manera que solo ganarás usarla por un corto tiempo, gastarás mas energías desarmándola y calibrándola de lo que invertrás en una nueva 8) 
bye.


----------



## ramacharakarlos (Dic 30, 2005)

mira

lo mejor es que la cambies, toda esta tecnología laser es super efímera, de manera que solo ganarás usarla por un corto tiempo, gastarás mas energías desarmándola y calibrándola de lo que invertrás en una nueva 8) 
bye.


----------

